# Royal Rumble 2022 - Pick Your Entrant Numbers



## Big Booty Bex

Number #27 for the Men, and #28 for the Women. Oh yeah!


----------



## Chelsea

#24 for the men
#26 for the women


----------



## Dr. Middy

#21 for the men, #24 for the women.


----------



## Adapting

That's fun!

28 for men.

30 for women.


----------



## Mutant God

Men - 25

Women - 7


----------



## troyag93

#23 for men
#8 for women


----------



## Doc

I'll play.

#29 for the men.
#26 for the women.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Doc said:


> I'll play.
> 
> #29 for the men.
> #26 for the women.



26 already taken for the ladies, my friend, you will have to pick another one!


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

Great concept 
I’ll take #3 for the Mens and #25 on the Womens please


----------



## OwenSES

I'll take 1 for the Women's and 30 for the mens.


----------



## ThirdMan

#8 for the men, #15 for the women.


----------



## Garmonbozia

#26 for men, #16 for women


----------



## Smark1995

22 for Men and 27 for women!


----------



## -Slick-

18 for men
23 for women


----------



## Doc

Catalanotto said:


> 26 already taken for the ladies, my friend, you will have to pick another one!


14 for the women please


----------



## DammitChrist

Eh, I voted #19 for the Men's 2 years ago, and got it wrong.

I might have done the same last year, and got that wrong too.

I'll just go with #19 for both the Men's rumble and the Women's rumble.

Statistically speaking, I have a better chance of finally getting one right if I use the same number for both rumbles


----------



## Chris22

Number 20 for both matches please.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

#1 men
#2 women


----------



## Upstart474

#4 Men
#4 Women


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

#12 Men
#18 Women


----------



## Gibbs0102

#9 for both


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

17 mens

13 women

if they haven’t been taken


----------



## Rookie of the Year

#13 for the men, #21 for the women


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rookie of the Year said:


> #13 for the men, #21 for the women



13 for men already taken, my friend, you will have to pick a different number.

I will keep one number open for you, so, if you don't reply in time, I will give you the last number available when all others picked


----------



## baddass 6969

16 for men, 22 for women.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

14 or 15 thanks for men's
17 or any other number for women's


----------



## Stylebender

All my numbers are taken... But I'll say Lashley comes in late... Between 23-28 and wins the rumble.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I'll take 10th for both


----------



## Stellar

15 for the men
6 for the women


----------



## NapperX

Can I pick #5 for the Men's, and also #5 for the Women's?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

List is updated to this point!

Just an FYI, Rookie of the Year picked a men's number already chosen (he has been quoted, so, he will know when he logs back in) so I will leave one spot in the men's list for him, if he gets on after all numbers but one have been picked, he will be assigned that last open number.

Just putting this here because there will eventually be 1 open number if he doesn't log back on in time and I don't want anyone to think anything weird happened, lol, that last remaining number will be his men's choice.


----------



## Prescott1189

Men - Entrant #2 
Women - Entrant #29


----------



## Lady Eastwood

NEXT 2 POSTERS ARE THE FINAL ENTRIES!

Remember that the last open men’s spot is for Rookie, that’s why there are 3 open spots at the moment.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I'll take 7 for men's and 12 for Women's.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Catalanotto said:


> 13 for men already taken, my friend, you will have to pick a different number.
> 
> I will keep one number open for you, so, if you don't reply in time, I will give you the last number available when all others picked


Thanks for looking out for me! Unless I'm mistaken, #11 for the men is still good, so happy to go with that.


----------



## BRITLAND

I'll do 6 for the men and 3 for the women since they're the last numbers available (assuming no one else has taken them yet lol)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CHEERS, ALL!!!

Thanks for participating, good luck, everyone!!!


----------



## Brad Boyd

15 for men 19 for women


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Damn, man, sorry, you’re just a bit late! Spots were already filled, you’ll have to wait for next year lol


----------



## Penta Club

Edit just looked all spots filled.



Catalanotto said:


> Damn, man, sorry, you’re just a bit late! Spots were already filled, you’ll have to wait for next year lol


are all spots filled?

Damn no worries I’ll be quicker next year

good luck to everyone in the game😎


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Don't forget, all, this weekend is the big day!! Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## Inside Cradle

Ah damn, late to the party here! OK, well 27 is the winning number btw 😊 

For anyone also up for some more Royal Rumble predictions, please get involved!


----------



## troyag93

I'm going to win the womens rumble!

Edit: fuck you Charlotte


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

at least my spot was a surprise entrant


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Congrats to @OwenSES (men’s RR) and @Big Booty Bex (women’s RR) as our entrant winners!!! Way to go, guys!!!


----------

